# Why people ignore security alerts up to 87% of the time



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Developers, your security warnings are messing with people’s brains, and not in a good way.
> 
> In fact, given the poor timing of security warnings popping up, most people – we’re talking about up to 87% in some cases – ignore them.
> 
> ...


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...Feed:+nakedsecurity+(Naked+Security+-+Sophos)


----------

